# I'm at my wits end with one very aggressive cat!



## Miss Deccadance (Jul 23, 2011)

Help!

I adopted a ten month old kitten two months ago from the Cats Protection and despite having grown up with cats, I am very confused by this cats behaviour.

He's now at least one year old and fully neutered. As much as I love him to pieces, his behaviour is becoming more and more aggressive (and painful!). I can sense an essay coming on ... so I'll try and be concise.

If for example, I'm sat on the sofa on my mobile, he'll jump up and bite my wrist. He bites my ankles when I'm getting into bed. He follows me around when I'm trying to get dressed of a morning and rips my tights, scratches my legs and bites my ankles. He's not got so 'violent' that he's drawing blood and it hurts! He seems to have two modes, either super affectionate and lovely or won't stop bitting. I play with him when I come in from work, but the play soon turns into biting and yet when I walk away from him, he runs after my and bites my legs. When his ears go right back, I know to back away but he continues to bite, it's the fact he jumps that scares me.

If he doesn't get what he wants, he bites. I've tried ignoring him and firmly saying no after he's bitten but so far, it hasn't worked. I now have to run into bed for fear of bitten ankles as he waits under my bed every night!

I should add he's a house cat and apparently always has been. I love him so much but his behaviour is really, really upsetting me and I don't know what to do for the best ... can anyone help?


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you tried closing him in a room when he is trying to attack you? Maybe giving him timeouts everytime he misbehaves will help


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

do you have stuff to keep him occupied - climbing tree & toys you dont need to interact with - ones that hang on doors, or the ball in run types - means he wont need you to play, and can tire himself out before cuddles
mine isnt aggressive, but loves exhausting herself with these things. :wink:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Firstly it sounds like he's playing and he doesn't realise he's hurting you.
I would trim his claws by this i mean by just taking the tips off. You can buy special cutters for this and it will stop you from being scratched too deep.
You say that he like cuddles with you so he does Love you it's just that he gets carried away.

Have you thought about getting him a play mate? That way he can put all his energy in chasing each other and playing.

Another thing for you to try is when he goes for your ankles etc. Let out a small hiss.
I learn't this from my elderly cat when our kitten use to tease her, she would just turn round and give a litte hiss. Kitten would stop and walk away.


----------

